# amazing outdoor bee colony



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

This bee colony chose to set up housekeeping on the bottom side of a tree limb in Athens, GA....last year. It overwintered and has already pitched at least one swarm this spring. Although our winters are mild compared to Maine's, they get cold nonetheless. We had several nights in the teens, countless in the twenties, blowing winds, rain and sleet. And this colony not only survived but thrived.

http://www.boogerhillbee.com/beetree1.jpg


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I have seen pictures of this , but never one in real life. Are you going to catch it?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm not going to try to collect it. I don't think it really 'belongs' to anyone nor is it bothering anybody. Not to mention that it is huge and about 40 feet up. Having said that, I'd like to have some of those 'survivor' genetics in my pool.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Great picture! I have never seen one with drawn out comb exposed to the elements before but I have collected swarms that have started making wax. 
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

I'd be all over that thing like bees on honey!


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*we had one in our yard*

http://zacharyfarmsllc.com/openair.htm


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Flathead, thanks for sharing your pictures....maybe someday I'll get lucky and find a swarm with wax drawn out.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Flathead, Cool pictures. I was wondering if the one in your yard overwintered outside or if you collected it the first season? 
I showed my pictures to Dr Delaplane and he also said he'd seen them in LA....he went to grad school at LSU. But, he said he hadn't seen them in as temperate a climate as ours. I suppose they are even more common the farther one travels south.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*did not overwinter*

The one we had did not have a chance to overwinter before we relocated it. 

It was a swarm from 2006


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I'd try to collect that one as well....it survived this year, but next year it may not.... .


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Peggjam, I agree with you, I'd be on it like Beez on Honey!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I agree, its not likely that this colony will survive another year. On the other hand I'm not going to collect it. Its high and huge. Removing the limb would be out of the question as it, too, is huge. And last but not least, to my knowledge the property owner hasn't expressed any interest in its removal.


----------

